# Speaker on a stick



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just recieved the banjo I got in the emorium in here, thanks Dan. 8)

It ws bought in 1970, I believe and went pretty well unplayed since.
The thing is in fantastic shape, other than the original strings!
She still rings out pretty loud with the old set on there.



















































































I need to get some finger picks, new strings and possibly new bridge and tuners.
Any suggestions to the items I'll be looking for?
Thanks for looking and any suggestions.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

are there problems with the existing tuners and bridge?
the pics dont show any wear or anything
new set of strings and some nutwork may be all it needs-


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, strings will be the first thing. I'll take it from there if need be.

The tuners could be smoother, more precise. Not terrible by any means.
I'll see after the string change.

The 4th string would tend to pop out of its spot on the bridge, so I notched it a touch more.
Seems better now. 

Do you play the banjo fraser? Any suggestions on picks? Steel picks needed?
Or can you go with other materials. Any set of strings will do?
I'm new to this beast! 8)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good score man.

I've played five string a bit over the years and have played mandolin along side a banjo as well. As I'm sure you know, you can do a lot with one. I like the melodic styles some players use.

Enjoy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

This will be a whole new world for me.

I'm hoping that it leads into chicken' picken' on guitar in the future.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't play banjo (yet), but personally I prefer the sound of steel fingerpicks. Nice score! Enjoy!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's pretty well all I see guys use is the steel picks.

I have spotted some made of other materials, 
though I'm pretty sure that steel is the way to go.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of frailing/clawhammer players don't use picks at all or just a thumbpick and fingernails.

Clawhammer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As a quasi-classical guitarist I never adapted to fingerpicks so I use nails. As a Leo Kottke wannabe I got used to a thumbpick early on. 

D'Addario strings, Fred Kelly thumbpicks, GoldTone banjos ('cause I can't afford what I really want).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steel thumbpick and finger picks on the index and second finger are pretty standard.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Do you play the banjo fraser? Any suggestions on picks? Steel picks needed?
> Or can you go with other materials. Any set of strings will do?
> I'm new to this beast! 8)


sorry, nope- never ventured into learning. i will at some point im sure, just not yet.
i do play a 90 year old banjolele sometimes, but thats a different beast.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I saw the thread title, I thought of these.

Oh well--enjoy the banjo.


----------

